# Silver Star Dining and already issued ticket



## MDRailfan (Jan 7, 2020)

I noticed that the Silver Star now says flexible dining in the schedule. I purchased my Roomette ticket at the lower price when it still showed cafe only. Does that mean that I get the complimentary meal now that it has the flexible dining emblem?


----------



## lordsigma (Jan 7, 2020)

MDRailfan said:


> I noticed that the Silver Star now says flexible dining in the schedule. I purchased my Roomette ticket at the lower price when it still showed cafe only. Does that mean that I get the complimentary meal now that it has the flexible dining emblem?



Is there confirmation that the prices are going up to match the meteor? I would imagine you are fine And will get meals if you want them.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jan 11, 2020)

as long as you have your ticket in hand, I don't think anyone will block you from having one of the wonderful "flex" meals.


----------



## jis (Jan 11, 2020)

lordsigma said:


> Is there confirmation that the prices are going up to match the meteor? I would imagine you are fine And will get meals if you want them.


Even if prices do go up, they are unlikely to change for tickets already issued.


----------

